# running :\



## hawalkden (Jul 14, 2010)

I used to do a lot of running in school (4 years ago!) and when I went to college I kind of drifted! Then I got diagnosed with T1 in March 2009 and didn?t do any kind of exercise then. Recently just got out of hospital from DKA & pneumonia was in a Coma for a week (now got a blood clot in my lung

I want to train at the end of the year (hopefully, properly) running wise but now health and fitness to run the London Marathon. I just don?t know where to start what to do or the motivation physically.
Any advice please
Thank you 
Heather


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 14, 2010)

Crikey, Heather, that's a lot to take in. It's no wonder the motivation has taken a bit of a hit!

I'd really suggest talking to your GP about it. 

But hopefully you'll get some good advice from the sporty type 1's here too.

Good luck,

Andy


----------



## Copepod (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Heather & welcome
I'd pester your GP for a referral to diabetes sports specialists - in my local hospital, that means a dietician, but could be a nurse, physio, doctor etc. There's a good website for information and advice for all sports, not just running - http://www.runsweet.com/
Several of us have found Parkruns (free 5km runs on Saturday mornings) are a good way into running - worth signing up, even if there isn't one in your area yet, as weekly emails alert runners to new run locations starting up. http://www.parkrun.com/home.aspx 
I find motivation a problem, so I enjoy orienteering, as I find it more fun to run on rough ground, in interesting surroundings with a map than run on a road, but I'm a bit odd. Clubs all over the country put on races every week, typically summer Wednesday evenings and Saturday & Sunday mornings all year round. 
Several forum members recently completed Aasics 10km run in London - worth looking at the thread about that race.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm not surpised your motivation took a knock either. Have a chat to your doctors/care team and keep pestering them to help you get back to where you want to be fitness wise. Good luck, keep us posted and let us know how you get on.


----------

